# Housing and Moving Dilemma



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all! I have a bit of a dilemma. For the next few months, my life is going to be pretty hectic, and I'm not exactly sure where I'm going to be living. I'm moving a few hours away to start a job and school, but don't have a permanent residence yet so I'll probably just end up staying with various family members. Right now I'm living with my parents and Turbo has his own room with his whole setup- light, heater, cage, etc.

However, I'm not sure where I am going to be living starting next week or the week after, and when it comes to Turbo, I'm starting to get a little concerned and can't decide between multiple options:
1) I could leave him here at my parents' house and hope that they take good care of him while I'm gone. I'd probably be home once a week to check on him, but this would obviously be a bit of a burden on my parents.

2) I could take him with me to my grandparents' house, but there's a problem with that. Their house is for sale, and needs to be kept spotless in case of showings to potential buyers. If I decide to take him with me, I would need to find a better way to keep his room smelling nice and develop a lid for his cage (right now I'm using a sterilite bin with no lid) so that he isn't bothered when people come in and out looking at the house.

3) There's also a possibility that for a few weeks I could be living with my aunt and uncle, in which case, IF I take Turbo with me, I'm not sure where I would have space for him, and I would definitely need to alter his cage because they have a very curious cat in the house.

4) Lastly, I suppose there's always the option of trying to find someone to long-term hedgie-sit for me, but I don't like this idea as it means I'd have to be apart from my little guy.

Does anyone have any opinions or suggestions? I'm most interested in extra tips for keeping him clean and any suggestions for altering his cage. Here's the current setup I have:
[attachment=0:23fjl974]Turbo 066.jpg[/attachment:23fjl974]
His wheel is different now (wider, this one was too narrow) but the everything else is pretty much the same. I do have the lid for the tub, but I'm afraid that even if I drill holes in the lid and the sides that the ventilation won't be good enough.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

My recommendation would be to try to find a temporary foster home. Where do you live and moving to?


----------

